# Doctor of Ministry Programs



## JML (Mar 30, 2010)

Any recommendations on a DMin program? Preferably majority distance education and definitely reformed. So far I know that RTS has a DMin program which consists of weekly seminar type classes. But it is also pricey. Any suggestions?


----------



## SemperEruditio (Mar 31, 2010)

John Lanier said:


> Any suggestions?


 
Pursue a Ph.D. instead.


----------



## ADKing (Mar 31, 2010)

Reformed Presbyterian Theological Seminary has a D.Min program with a few module courses to be taken in Pittsburgh RPTS: Academics: Degree Programs: Doctor of Ministry

Whitefield Theological Seminay is entirely distance. Check out their catalog here http://whitefield.edu/downloads/WTS Catalog.pdf I believe their program is called a ThD in Pastoral Theology


----------



## JML (Mar 31, 2010)

SemperEruditio said:


> John Lanier said:
> 
> 
> > Any suggestions?
> ...



I would but I don't know if I can. I currently have a Master of Arts and the MDIV I am pursuing is not accredited. As far as I know, DMIN would be the only option. Or am I wrong about that?


----------



## Kiffin (Mar 31, 2010)

Doctor of Ministry (D.Min.) Degree Program | Ligonier Academy

8 1-week modules


----------



## SemperEruditio (Mar 31, 2010)

John Lanier said:


> SemperEruditio said:
> 
> 
> > John Lanier said:
> ...


 
You have it backwards Brother. If what you have is a MA then the PhD is what you have to get. If you have a MDiv you have the option of the DMin or PhD. It's really up to the school but from what I have seen and the people I have spoken to the MA is more in line with PhD studies and the MDiv is more for DMin. The MA and PhD are academic and the MDiv and DMin are practical. Taking the fact that your MDiv will be unaccredited will reduce the DMin schools that would accept you. Check with the schools and see what they think but what you've posted is more geared toward PhD than DMin at least going the accredited route.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Mar 31, 2010)

Don't forget about the option of a ThM--it's what Tim is pursuing post-MDiv.


----------



## JML (Mar 31, 2010)

Scottish Lass said:


> Don't forget about the option of a ThM--it's what Tim is pursuing post-MDiv.


 
What school is he going to attend?


----------



## CharlieJ (Mar 31, 2010)

It's about goals.

PhD is a very extensive research degree.
ThM is a lower-level research degree.
DMin is a "practical" degree that does not at all compare to a PhD. It is in fact less rigorous than many Masters' programs.

I can't think of any DMins that deserve the term "doctor," and most are probably under the level of a ThM. They are useful if you just want doctor before your name, or if you want in-depth training in some skill area. An example would be SBTS' DMin in expository preaching


----------



## Scottish Lass (Mar 31, 2010)

John Lanier said:


> Scottish Lass said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget about the option of a ThM--it's what Tim is pursuing post-MDiv.
> ...



We can't afford Southern, so he's doing it through a small local school--Campbellsville.


----------



## JML (Mar 31, 2010)

CharlieJ said:


> It's about goals.
> 
> PhD is a very extensive research degree.
> ThM is a lower-level research degree.
> ...



Thanks for the breakdown. I wasn't quite sure of the differences. As far as SBTS, no offense to my Founders SBC brethren, but if you have seen some of my posts on the PB, you all know how fond I am of the Southern Baptist Convention. 

There are Puritans and there are Separatists. Consider me a Separatist. Doesn't mean I don't like Puritans. I think you guys are doing a great job. I just couldn't stay in.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Mar 31, 2010)

I understand you're not a fan of SBTS, but still, it's worth mentioning that there's now a Modular format Ph.D. at SBTS.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Mar 31, 2010)

ThM's are cash cows for seminaries. They don't offer funds so you're 100% out of pocket. There really is no alternative for a doctorate but the PhD. A DMin is not a "research" doctorate and it is sad that there has to be a distinction as to which type of doctorate does one have..."practical or research"? Just like all PhD's are not created equal the same and even more goes for DMin programs.

In your situation you are limited to either the ThM or the PhD. If you're looking at online options then about the only ones I know about would be overseas. I believe one is the South African Theological Seminary (SATS) and another is the University of Wales, Lampeter. The African schools are less expensive. The Wales PhD might as well be a US PhD as much as they charge. These are 100% online and accredited and costly...


----------

